# National Fishing Week July 2-10/2011



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.nationalfishingweek.com/

Perhaps we can have a GTAA meet up somewhere locally and do some local fishing. I've not fished in a long time and wanting to try it out on those licence-free days. Anyone game? Perhaps make 2 meet ups so if sme people can't make it to one meet up they can make it to the other one.

I'm interested in catch-release and also if some good catches happen some nom noms as well. I'll bring the firestarter. 

Good time to test out some home made fishing rods/survival rods and if anyone wants to try fishing you can get a cheap fishing rod kit from Can.T that collapses small for the trip.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks - any events taking place where i can take my kid and do some fishing during this week - tried to search the site - but nothing comes up in toronto - I know they had some event the last year - was it at high park ? or some park out west ? been to centre island last year - got some 5" - 7" perch - on worms (luckily carried the worms from here- the store at the island didnt have any) but thats about it bout my fishing experience in TO.


Thanks for the Heads up BTW


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

i'll be up in muskoka fishing that week, i'll bring you back some trout


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

novice said:


> Thanks - any events taking place where i can take my kid and do some fishing during this week - tried to search the site - but nothing comes up in toronto - I know they had some event the last year - was it at high park ? or some park out west ? been to centre island last year - got some 5" - 7" perch - on worms (luckily carried the worms from here- the store at the island didnt have any) but thats about it bout my fishing experience in TO.
> 
> Thanks for the Heads up BTW


Not sure where you are in the city. If you can post a rough or intercestion it'll help. BTW pack a plastic or aluminun trowel. Look for garden beds that are shaded. Show up with the trowel and fork up some worms. I find if you're neat about your business and with reasoning you can pick some worms and leave without issue. A pair of gloves helps. Just keep the place clean like you went there and no issues. Those areas I mentioned seem to have good worms converging around the root mass and shade area. Flower beds are good as well. I asked someone once while they're digging thier beds if I could quickly and not make a mess pick out any small worms that surfaced and they said yes. Granted that was for my little toad when she was still alive then. Anyways, just saying for worm/bait it's handy to have that on hand. 

By Steeles Ave. & McCowan IIRC there is a pond there whichI've seen some people fish at. Also just north on Steeles Ave from that location is a camp ground just a few blocks north of the Walmart (how convienent for the Wallys to be there for city camping) with some IIRC reservior with fishing there as I remember reading something on thier website which I don't have thier website handy as I can't remember the campsites name. IIRC it's a Parks and Services ground with bicycle camping, RV camping, car camping, serviced/non-serviced facilities.

Hope that helps.

Vrb: Sweeet. Think you can get some video of the catch and a how to on gutting the fish and prep for etc?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh yes I forgot to mention there is a school pool (school I think or public pool? Looked like a school pool to me on the news) mentioned on the news a day or two ago which is stocked with like IIRC 500 trout and it gives kids and urbanites a chance to experience fishing. You can keep what you catch as I remember the news showing kids walking home with just eyeball/relative-object estimation in sizing about 1ft'ers on those fish (nose to tail).


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Found it.

http://www.blogto.com/eat_drink/2011/06/indoor_fishing_in_toronto_in_a_swimming_pool/

Think it's over.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

2011 Gone Fishin' took place from Monday June 13 - Saturday June 18, 2011.



> Rob / JUNE 17, 2011 AT 9:25 AM
> This seems a little sick to me. Why don't we board up a school field, import some deer and have the kids shoot them? They can experience the great outdoors!


I'd be in for some deer hunting....use the outdoor pool at the ctr and it would be like shooting deer in a barrel.

A better area would be the park space on the south side of the ctr.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok found the in city fishing/camping place I was talking about.

http://www.rougepark.com/explore/interest/campground.php

Not bad for first timers as Wallys is SO close to try out and see how you like it. also not bad to be close to home when testing out your kit to see what needs to be tweaked before you AWOL out further.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

BTW is spear fishing and bow & arrow fishing allowed?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

http://www.catchfishing.com/file_documents/2010MediaFiles/Catch_Fishing_brochure_2010.pdf

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/LetsFish/

Regulatory Guidelines for Non-Angling Methods of Capturing Fish in Ontario
http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/stdprodcon...letsfish/documents/document/stel02_178933.pdf


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok back from my trip to the Can'T (Canteen  ) and a funyn story. THey have the fishing rods on sale right now for the national fishing week thing. I got 2 telescopic rods to test out for my kit bag and while talking to the CSR about the rods and spin casting system he went over the packaging and said it came with a 'master bait' box. 

*snickers* $14.xx (reg $19) isn't bad. I bought one of each to try out. Small and compact enough to fit in a awol bag if needed.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Vrb: Sweeet. Think you can get some video of the catch and a how to on gutting the fish and prep for etc?


i'm turning my phone off as soon as I get there  maybe some pics/video if i bring the camera along. trout are pretty easy to clean as their bone structure is pretty straight forward. it's the pickerel/walleye and pike that are a pain in the ass to clean as they have these pesky Y bones. I dont even eat bass as they are WAAAAAY too much fun to catch and I'd rather put them back so they can reproduce and I can catch even more of them


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Sweet a survival compact setup fishing rod.

http://www.emmrod.com/

USA made IIRC.

Going to try the dental floss method first and see how good it is. I've seen some kids on Youtube that caught some brookes with it.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

took my kid to toogood pond on saturday (had other commitments for the day- hence picked this spot) plent of folks out there - (but just a look knew it would'nt be a great fishing spot) - the rods that they were giving out were all handed out i noticed (not sure if they were freebees or loaned) - but got some bait - in the couple of hours saw maybe a few folks snag some fish - we took a spot on the south side of the pond and my kid atleast managed to snag 2 catfish on worms used as bait - 1 - 7" & the other 9" - measured them on my tackle box scale - kid was happy - released both - though one of them did have a hook that i couldnt take off : wondering if it would survive - or i should have got it home?

overall - not a place id go back to - murky stinky not much water movement - kid seemed happy - though would have loved to catch some perch or bass - had caught some at centre island last year - and I need to get a fishing licence LOL.

Noticed 8 - 10 RES turtles on the east side of the pond - thinking some one would have released them out there - how do they do in winter?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

novice said:


> took my kid to toogood pond on saturday (had other commitments for the day- hence picked this spot) plent of folks out there - (but just a look knew it would'nt be a great fishing spot) - the rods that they were giving out were all handed out i noticed (not sure if they were freebees or loaned) - but got some bait - in the couple of hours saw maybe a few folks snag some fish - we took a spot on the south side of the pond and my kid atleast managed to snag 2 catfish on worms used as bait - 1 - 7" & the other 9" - measured them on my tackle box scale - kid was happy - released both - though one of them did have a hook that i couldnt take off : wondering if it would survive - or i should have got it home?
> 
> overall - not a place id go back to - murky stinky not much water movement - kid seemed happy - though would have loved to catch some perch or bass - had caught some at centre island last year - and I need to get a fishing licence LOL.
> 
> Noticed 8 - 10 RES turtles on the east side of the pond - thinking some one would have released them out there - how do they do in winter?


I went to Toogood last week... didn't catch anything. I was planning on digging for worms as bait, but the ground is freaking hard. I only managed to find 2 worms before I bent my shovel, lol.

Still, it's a nice place to just sit and enjoy the weather, if you can find a shady spot.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Me an my brother went to the storm drain in between Kennedy + McCowan / Hwy 407 + Hwy 7

caught nothing...

Then we went to the beach beside the Pickering Nuclear Power Plant

and my brother caught a foot long catfish


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I went to Sibbalt Point today, 
caught three catfish, ranging from 9-12 inches
also caught a few tiny unknown fish


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Then we went to the beach beside the Pickering *Nuclear Power Plant*
> 
> and my brother caught a foot long catfish


Did it have 3 eyes?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I went camping at Sibbald Point PP last week. Saw lots of small fry in the rock at the end of the boat docks. ...and lots of what looked like Gobys....not sure they were Round Goby(invasive) though.


+1 Toogood doesn't look too good either.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

*Fishless in Toronto >__<;;*

I spent the day yesterday at Centre Island. I managed to catch the tail end of the fishing week event and got some help from the booths setup there. Was thinking I'd make it to Franks Aquarium in the same day but ended up staying longer to explore the island. Haven't there in decades.

Found out the rod I had was configured incorrectly. I was out in Marie Curtis Park on Sat trying to catch some fish using pre-fabricated lures and some spoiled raw beef. I was fishing with the O-rings facing upwards which I've always somehow remembered as the way I was taught to set that up. I thought my reel was a fixed right hander till I found the schematics online that showed it could be a left or right hander. It was pre-configured for right hand.

At the Centre Island event the guys at the Chinese Anglers Association showed me how to configure the rod and reel. Turns out I had a left hander setup as the o-rings was supposed to be facing down. Man I've not fished in so long I totally forgot everything and was learning from scratch again. They handed out free worms which was cool as I spent the morning before the event digging for some worms while getting tagged like nuts by mossies. >_<;; While I was at this event I saw a few people manage to catch some fish. I only got some nibbles but no fish using the worms as bait.

Later that evening after exploring some of the island I left and explored the lakeshore looking for fishing spots. I ended up by the lakeshore big birdge where some people were fishing. Tried witht he worms again and did not get a darn bite. The teens beside me managed to catch a couple about the size of 2 fingers. I thoguht I caught something when I felt a nibble in the cracks of the rocks the first time. I thought it was caught on something but it was a definate push-pull and when I managed to reel the hook and bobber out the bait was gone which had me thinking perhaps the fish were hiding in the cooler cracks because of the sun/heat or guarding babies. I re-hooked the hook with a worm and dropped it back into the same crack. Almost instantly I got that tug feel. I slowly reeled it inand it turned out to be a crayfish about the length of the middle finger  . First catch of the day.  Ended up giving it to the teens that let me stay there to fish beside them. All in all not a bad weekend and experience. Just fished I had more time to fish and actually catch a fish. I figured at Centre Island the fish were already full from all the people fishing there and the worms I spotted from frustrated people throwing thier worms into the water after not catching anything.

Hope everyone else had better luck. I hear Ontario Place has a lot of people catching a lot of fish there when I spoke with a security/traffic guy mentioning seeing a lot of people catching fish there when I asked about some active fishing spots. Might try that later.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

solarz said:


> Did it have 3 eyes?












Haha.. man I remember that fromt he Simpsons. Speaking of which is hte show still producing new episodes? I've not watched it in years.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Found some fishing torrents.

http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Fishing.../37766af5056f5c2b7119440620d74b2533a09adb5807 - Carp, tackle,tactics, tips

http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Expert-.../43582f33eba294265d2edf6a2d363eeec9d9684413c8 - stillwater flyfishing

http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Fishing.../4358828df4e18d3335a502045d9bcf3af7d7f871a36c - 4 seaons of carp fishing - summer

http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Fishing.../3673f77dba7bd14dcd5555d82fbcc5b64d37a493f747 - 4 seasons of carp fihing - autumn


----------

